# Repairing Hymer Roxite Polyplastic Window Auto Stays



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Does anyone know how to fix the Roxite Polyplastic auto ratchet window stays of the kind fitted to Hymers?

I have attached a sketch of the parts with the runners A and B and a spring, which fits into the channel in part A somehow. The spring may be bent but it came out the way that I have drawn it. There's a bar bridging the channel in A and 2 pairs of opposing studs on respective opposite sides of the bar. 

A new set off ebay are 30 quid, which seems awfully steep.

Must be a simple mechanism to fix.

Thanks


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Bit late posting an update but as it turns out, there was a bit missing. The spring actually biasses a flat bar in the channel: it's the bar that does the catching with the teeth. Cr*p mechansim.

Had to buy a new one off ebay.de for £11 (after I'd worked out what window catch was in German "Fenster Aufsteller / Ausstellfenster". It turned out to have a slightly different window fitting but swapped the ends.


----------

